# GIVEAWAY: Fatal Liaison AUDIOBOOK (Value $19.95)



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm thrilled to announce the release of my latest mystery, FATAL LIAISON :

​
The lives of two strangers, Greg Jenkins and Megan Brighton, become inextricably entangled when they each sign up for a dinner dating agency. Greg's reason for joining has nothing to do with looking for love. His recently divorced sister Sam has disappeared and Greg is convinced that Dinner for Twelve, or at least one of its clients, may be responsible. Neither is Megan looking for love. Although single, she only joined at her best friend Brenda De Luca's insistence. When a client of the dating agency is murdered, suspicion falls on several of the members. Then Megan's friend Brenda disappears without trace, and Megan and Greg join forces. Will they find Sam and Brenda, or are they about to step into the same inescapable snare?

READ GRACE KRISPY'S REVIEW AND ENTER MOTHERLODE GIVEAWAY

​Thanks for checking out Fatal Liaison.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Vicki!!!  I've been looking forward to this one for some time now. I'm so excited!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Congratulations, Vicki!!! I've been looking forward to this one for some time now. I'm so excited!!


Thank you, Maureen! I hope you enjoy it. 

Happy reading...

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Vicki, that's awesome!!  xo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Vicki, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Congratulations, Vicki, that's awesome!! xo


Thank you, Imogen! Lovely to see you again. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Hello again, Vicki, and congratulations on your book!


Thanks, Ann. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

To say I'm thrilled with this 5-star review for Fatal Liaison from BigAl's Books and Pals would be an understatement:

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/08/fatal-liaison-vicki-tyley.html

Thanks, BigAl! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations on a great review!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Congratulations on a great review!!


Thanks, Maureen. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Do you enjoy a good mystery? Then check out what reviewers have to say about Fatal Liaison:

_"The author's writing style is fluid and that provides for a smooth and easy read."_ --GraceKrispy

_"Beyond the realistic view of life in Australia, lies a taut mystery filled with believable characters and a plot that will keep you guessing till the last chapter."_ --Simon Royle

_"Her characters descriptions are short, accurate and spot on and makes you feel like you are looking at a photo of each character, each place and each thing."_ --Alice L Kent

_"If you've read and liked Tyley's previous books, you're sure to feel the same about this one. If you haven't, "Fatal Liaison" would make an excellent first read."_ --BigAl

_"The suspense is leavened with humour and a hint of romance."_ --JJulieJ

_"Another winner for Vicki Tyley, a suspense filled story with a few surprises to keep a reader on their toes."_ --V Lynch

Happy reading. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Just back from holidays and catching up on all the goss. 

This week, FATAL LIAISON featured as a Frugal Find of the Day on The Frugal eReader. I hope you'll check it out.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> This week, FATAL LIAISON featured as a Frugal Find of the Day on The Frugal eReader. I hope you'll check it out.


.99 cents is a steal for this! Best dollar ever spent. If only you would write a book a day!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> .99 cents is a steal for this! Best dollar ever spent. If only you would write a book a day!


A book a day? Ha! Maybe in another universe. 

_Drum roll please..._

Pixel of Ink has selected FATAL LIAISON as one of today's Bargain eBooks. Excitement plus.   

http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-fatal-liaison-by-vicki-tyley/

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

16 reviews: 4.4 out of 5 stars

Still only 99¢. I hope you'll check it out.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This book deserves to be at the top of the boards!!! I hope you are busy writing, Miss Vicki.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> This book deserves to be at the top of the boards!!! I hope you are busy writing, Miss Vicki.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Maureen. 

I've been very busy, though not writing as such unless you count researching ideas for my next novel as writing.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

_Crowds, hospitals and offal&#8230; _

Wondering what these things have in common? Join me at fReado and find out. ;-)

http://www.freado.com/users/interview/5737/vicki-tyley

And while you're there, why not check out what fReado has to offer. More author interviews here.

Wishing everyone all the best for the festive season.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Loved the interview!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Maureen. 

Can you believe it's 2012 already? I'm beginning to see what my mother meant when she said the older you got, the faster time disappeared. 

Happy New Year!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

New 5-star review for Fatal Liaison on Amazon UK.

_"I wasn't too sure what to expect from this book as I had never heard of Vicki Tyley but it was fantastic from start to finish..."_

A big thank you to Em_d23, and to everyone who takes the time to review books. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

_"I wasn't too sure what to expect from this book as I had never heard of Vicki Tyley but it was fantastic from start to finish..."_

That's a fantastic review, Vicki. Congratulations!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> _"I wasn't too sure what to expect from this book as I had never heard of Vicki Tyley but it was fantastic from start to finish..."_
> 
> That's a fantastic review, Vicki. Congratulations!


Thanks, Maureen. 

I'm having a good day. Just discovered Book Boogie has reviewed Fatal Liaison:

http://bookboogie.blogspot.com/2012/01/fatal-liaison-vicki-tyley.html

I'm thrilled. It's my first 3-bookmark review. 

Enjoy your weekend. Summer storm on its way here, so better disconnect.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Fancy a date with murder? 

_The lives of two strangers, Greg Jenkins and Megan Brighton, become inextricably entangled when they each sign up for a dinner dating agency. Greg's reason for joining has nothing to do with looking for love. His recently divorced sister Sam has disappeared and Greg is convinced that Dinner for Twelve, or at least one of its clients, may be responsible. Neither is Megan looking for love. Although single, she only joined at her best friend Brenda De Luca's insistence. When a client of the dating agency is murdered, suspicion falls on several of the members. Then Megan's friend Brenda disappears without trace, and Megan and Greg join forces. Will they find Sam and Brenda, or are they about to step into the same inescapable snare?_

To celebrate Valentine's Day, I'm giving away 4 copies of Fatal Liaison

Just email or PM me your email address before 14 February for your copy.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day! 

Thank you to the readers who entered the giveaway. I hope you enjoy Fatal Liaison.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Not quite there yet here in the US!

Betsy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Not quite there yet here in the US!
> 
> Betsy


 

Happy Valentine's day from tomorrow then...

Hot, sunny and 3 p.m. February 14 in this part of the world. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

And then it was March, the first month of autumn Down Under and the season Fatal Liaison starts in.

I'd like to share this short extract from the Fatal Liaison:

_The parrot flitted from branch to branch, taunting him. Straddled across the broad trunk of a fallen tree, Trevor bided his time, camera at the ready. The bird eventually alighted on a branch directly above him. As stealthily as possible, he swung his left leg behind him and slid front first down the other side of the fallen trunk. He felt the ground yield beneath his weight.

Before he could stabilize his foothold, the putrid stench of decaying flesh enveloped him. He screwed up his nose, instinctively looking down at his feet. Gagging, he reeled backwards. He kicked his feet out, repulsed by the bits of long-dead animal and live maggots clinging to his boots. A kangaroo or a wombat perhaps._

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> And then it was March, the first month of autumn Down Under and the season Fatal Liaison starts in.
> 
> I'd like to share this short extract from the Fatal Liaison:
> 
> ...


That excerpt is so good it actually makes me smile....even though we are talking about decaying flesh.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

[td]
[url=http://thekindlebookreview.blogspot.com.au/] The Kindle Book Review
rated
FATAL LIAISON
five stars. 



> This is a fast paced story that is fluid and effortless and coupled with the mystery and suspense I was hooked. The twists and turns are endless and the character development was an essential and compassionate part of the story. -Marilou George, The Kindle Book Review



Full review here:
http://confessionsofreader.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/fatal-liaison-by-vicki-tyley.html


Cheers
Vicki
[/td]


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Full review here: http://confessionsofreader.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/fatal-liaison-by-vicki-tyley.html


AWESOME review, Miss Vicki!! I loved this book just as much as they did.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> AWESOME review, Miss Vicki!! I loved this book just as much as they did.


Thank you, Maureen! 

This week's news is that BigAl is interviewing me over at his place: http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2012/06/author-interview-vicki-tyley.html

I hope you're enjoying a relaxing weekend. A rather damp Sunday here, but it is winter.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Exciting news: Fatal Liaison made the semifinals cut at The Kindle Book Review's BEST INDIE BOOKS OF 2012 contest.

I'm thrilled and honoured to be joining such writers as R S Guthrie, Jennifer Chase and Toni Dwiggins. Check out the full list here.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations, Vicki. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Congratulations, Vicki. Fingers crossed for you


Thanks, Shaun. I'm just chuffed to be in the semifinals.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Check out today's KFKND Book of the Day on your Kindle Fire: Fatal Liason by Vicki Tyley http://bit.ly/X2Zbq5


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Check out today's KFKND Book of the Day on your Kindle Fire: Fatal Liason by Vicki Tyley http://bit.ly/X2Zbq5


Yeay!! What an awesome find!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Just a quick note to let readers know that with the release of Bitter Nothings, Fatal Liaison will revert to a list price of $3.99 within the next 5-10 days.

A big thank you to all my readers. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ohhhh...two great books! Fatal Liaison is a steal at 3.99!



VickiT said:


> Just a quick note to let readers know that with the release of Bitter Nothings, Fatal Liaison will revert to a list price of $3.99 within the next 5-10 days.
> 
> A big thank you to all my readers.
> 
> ...


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-fatal-liaison/6723046/

Yay! Fatal Liaison is Ereader News Today's Book of the Day.

Wishing everyone all the best for the festive season and beyond.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Vicki,

I loved FATAL LIASON.  What can we expect next from Miss VickiT?    We want more!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Maureen

Did I not tell you that I gave up waiting and released BITTER NOTHINGS late last year? My bad! 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=133347.0

  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Great news... Crossroad Press is giving away 2 copies of Fatal Liaison he AUDIOBOOK from Audible.com



Running time: 8 hours and 22 minutes | Unabridged
Narrated by Larissa Gallagher
Listen to sample



> The lives of two strangers, Greg Jenkins and Megan Brighton, become inextricably entangled when they each sign up for a dinner dating agency. Greg's reason for joining has nothing to do with looking for love. His recently divorced sister, Sam, has disappeared and Greg is convinced that Dinner for Twelve, or at least one of its clients, may be responsible.
> 
> Neither is Megan looking for love. Although single, she only joined at her best friend Brenda De Luca's insistence. When a client of the dating agency is murdered, suspicion falls on several of the members. Then Megan's friend Brenda disappears without trace, and Megan and Greg join forces. Will they find Sam and Brenda? Or are they about to step into the same inescapable snare?


For your chance to win a copy, head over to http://vickityley.blogspot.com.au/2014/06/win-fatal-liaison-audiobook-value-1995.html. Simply sign in with either your Facebook account or email address and follow the instructions. Once you've completed a task that's listed on the widget, you'll receive entries into the promotion. The more tasks you complete, the more chances you have. Winners will be drawn by Rafflecopter and results published here. Good luck!


----------

